# Polish arm wrestling



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

http://www.keepbusy.net/play.php?id=guy-wins-at-polish-arm-wrestlng


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

does,not come up for me!!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

You spend way to much time looking for this stuff Don!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Done this before on people. Alot of fun unless they're bigger than you !! LOL


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

If they are bigger...just have to run faster !

Seriously funny !! but I laugh at dumb humor.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Don you need to go hunting!!!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'll go tomorrow if you'll come and help me move.... and when you're done I'll take you too.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I would be there to help if only I could!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

where are you moving Don ?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Just up the way a bit to Glendale, I have a house there that suits our needs a bit better.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Did you check out the cat situation first ? Ferral cat that is.


----------

